# Do US expats pay US taxes?



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

Expats *usually* don’t owe US taxes. We’ve probably said it 100 times. Expats need to file their taxes, but they typically don’t owe US taxes.


----------



## Erikamadrizo (2 mo ago)

Yes, you file a U.S. tax return if you're a U.S. citizen and make over the general income threshold, regardless of whether you live abroad or stateside.


----------

